# Good Cameras?



## helloperson (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm a Teenager, living on a minuscule allowance, and my favorite hobby is Photography. Problem is, I have no camera, I have to use my parents camera which I have to say that it isn't a very quality camera and my sister *claims *she knows more then me about photography. Any Good Cameras for a Teenager on a Low Photographer?


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Fuji's are good. Check out my album, those photos were taken with a Fuji S5000. Check out Ebay or TigerDirect.com for cheaper deals, look for refurbished ones, that's what mine is....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Look for one generation behind the new cameras (say 6MP instead of 8MP) and possibly buy refurbished. My sister got an olympus FE-210 for coke rewards points and she loves it. It is small enough to take anywhere (she straps the case to her purse strap) and uses AA batteries so she can use rechargeable (you do need the high mA ones) or alkalines. My dad likes his tiny Panasonic Lumix with a Leica lens, but its really only a point-and-shoot, you can set more stuff on the olympus. You could try craigslist, but look out for scams and stolen items. Old 35mm cameras are really cheap now, but film and developing would eat you alive, you have to go digital. Also look for Wolf camera stores that are closing.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

If you're serious about photography, you absolutely positively need a camera with interchangeable lenses, like an SLR. I would suggest buying used. Check out eBay for individuals selling stuff. If you want to be a little more sure that you are getting something that actually works, B&H Photo in New York has developed an excellent used camera business.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/shop/15488/Digital_Cameras_SLR_Digital_Cameras.html

You can be assured that the cameras from B&H have been tested thoroughly. Those guys are serious dealers.

Also, if you are an American, some states have 'Artist Development' grant programs where they will give a grant to teens who show promise in painting, photography, music, etc. so that they can buy the gear that they need. Ask at your high school guidance office. They should know if there are any such things, and usually those offices are open all summer and not very busy.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Good cameras aren't cheap. I suggest you save for a while or ask your parents to buy something and you pay them back over time. You aren't going to find a good new camera for photography for $100. Expect to pay atleast $250, if not more. Unless you can find something used. Not sure what your budget is, but just preparing ya!

With that being said, I do agree with COM. SLR cameras are really good for people who want to pursue photography seriously. The low end SLR cameras, if you buy used won't be too expensive, but they still aren't cheap. Nikon D40 is a good beginner camera. Get it with a kit lens and save up for other lenses. Another option is slr-like cameras, like the Canon S5IS. There are other slr-like cameras as well that allow you alot of manual settings and have fantastic zooms.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I know someone who dropped out of a photography program because she couldn't afford the lenses after she bought the camera. I've been tempted by the Sony Alpha just because I could use my old minolta lenses. I agree that really serious photography (i.e. paid) needs a SLR, but an SLR is just the beginning of the expenses. My sister gets great shots of her friends and even my killiefish on a camera you can get for $55 (amazon).


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a Canon A590 ; 8.0 mp...great little camers...got it as a kit..charger...mimi tripod... 8gb memory card and a carrying case..about $160 with shipping..
many of the canon cameras have a setting for aquarium photography...i think an 8 gig card will let you shot a 2 hour movie..actually i bought 2 A590's...had one sent to SueM...

check with beki...(baby-baby)..she works in a camera shop and is a photo whiz...pretty smart too...


----------



## helloperson (Feb 3, 2009)

Ahha I didn't expect a good one to be $100. It would be nice though XD Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There is reason to wait on the DSLRs. The next gen (or the one after) will have high-def video capabilities better than HD camcorders. Imaging making a blue-ray movie with every frame a 10MB photo-quality image. 

Listen to Baby and look at some of her pics in old threads (use the advanced search).


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fish-aquarium-pictures/19592-becky-got-new-camera.html These are pic my sister (also becky) took the 1st day she had her Olympus FX-775 (I think its the same as FE-210). She does great with her point and shoot. But you should have seen her pounce on my Dad's Cannon xTi.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

GB....i think i need your help....


----------

